# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال > اقتصاد العربيه >  شركة تابعة لمليارير سعودي تؤهل يمنيين لتولي وظائف في الخليج

## حسان القضاة

أفادت شركة "فرص الدولية للاستثمار" التابعة لـ"مجموعة صالح كامل"السعودية بأنها تعتزم إنشاء مركز تدريبي في صنعاء لتأهيل العمال اليمنيين للعمل في دول مجلس

أكثر...

----------

